# Calling all Fiero EV owners



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there, 
I have not completed my conversion. i'm actually not even half way. but i am back in the shop after lack of time issues and i'm really wanting to get the car on the road asap. the sooner its on the road the sooner i can stop wasteing my money on gas. i have an 85 2M6. i will be documenting everything with pictures and hopefully videos too...i can get the footage i just need to figure out how to edit it down. (i should know seeing as how i work in television). if you haven't already check out www.evalbum.com for fieros, there are a bunch there and you could contact them if you need to. whats great about your car is that you have the GT gauge pod, which would be perfect to empty out and put in some digital gauges like what Gavin has in his car. they would fit perfect in that gt gauge pod.


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello,
I also have an 85 2m6 that I bought for $500 with total intents to convert to electric. I have not started the actual conversion yet as I have been getting the car roadworthy and saving up for the components. I have already ordered my Zilla and should get it in August. I also plan on running a WarP 9 motor with Jim Husted's/Hi-torque adjustable timing ring. As for batteries, when I am ready I will get what I can. I would really like to do LiFePO4 but may end up LA. I am also very curious about the Firefly Oasis batteries too but they seem to be rather pricey for a LA type battery. I had not planned on documenting my conversion but I probably should. 

Like electric85 said www.evalbum.com is a great place to look for EV info. I have e-mailed several other Fiero owners with some providing very good info. Good luck with your project and don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have . I don't know if I will be able to answer all of them but I might be able to point you in the right direction.

BTW, does your Fiero have a manual or automatic transmission? Manuals are definitely the choice for EV conversions.

Brian


----------



## ElectricS10 (Mar 20, 2008)

BHall said:


> Hello,
> I also have an 85 2m6 that I bought for $500 with total intents to convert to electric. I have not started the actual conversion yet as I have been getting the car roadworthy and saving up for the components. I have already ordered my Zilla and should get it in August. I also plan on running a WarP 9 motor with Jim Husted's/Hi-torque adjustable timing ring. As for batteries, when I am ready I will get what I can. I would really like to do LiFePO4 but may end up LA. I am also very curious about the Firefly Oasis batteries too but they seem to be rather pricey for a LA type battery. I had not planned on documenting my conversion but I probably should.
> 
> Like electric85 said www.evalbum.com is a great place to look for EV info. I have e-mailed several other Fiero owners with some providing very good info. Good luck with your project and don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have . I don't know if I will be able to answer all of them but I might be able to point you in the right direction.
> ...


I paid 750. You got a deal. Mine is a manual too. It needs a lot of TLC.

I like the car, but it is a rattle bucket. I am going to dampen everything during the conversion process. Right down to cushioning the seats more and their mounts. The stuts will be dampened with rubber custom mounts I saw someone make. I would like to do HID lights and LED rears too, since they draw a lot less power.

Thanks for the info.! I will try those sources.
Brit


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

If one of you fiero ev owners has some extra money what I would really like to see would be a rebodied ev. Now THAT would be cool. A lamborghini or ferrari, anyone?


----------



## jwrape (Jan 5, 2011)

I just bought a 84' 4cylinder 5 speed with 113k miles Fiero for $400 a month ago after talking about it with my Dad and getting him interested in the build. 

i had been researching these online for months and mentioned it to My Dad and he was all in. 
Here is our project so far. 

































































I have cleaned it up a little and inspected the ICE. It could run with about $100 of parts and some time but I figure I am pulling the motor soon so why spend money on it if I'm not using it. 
I am collecting a parts list. So far i am certail about using the WARP 9 motor and LiPo batts for hopefully 100miles per charge so I can get back and forth to work.

I work exactly 50 miles from home and could save almost $100 per week in gas and the pure excitment of driving a Electric Vehicle.


----------



## ElectricS10 (Mar 20, 2008)

jwrape said:


> I just bought a 84' 4cylinder 5 speed with 113k miles Fiero for $400 a month ago after talking about it with my Dad and getting him interested in the build.
> 
> i had been researching these online for months and mentioned it to My Dad and he was all in.
> Here is our project so far.
> ...


 
Mine is silver too. Best color for Fiero. Eventually will search for a Fiero group that wants to do a repaints on these cars. Rent a booth for a weekend. Sand em, prime, and paint.


----------



## jwrape (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea, I like the Silver. I am debating keeping it Silver for the reflection value to keep the car cooler in the summer. It's either Silver or Pearl White. 
My daily driver is a Pearl White G35 Coupe. I love that color. 









I want to get the GT front nose for it and repaint it with MOST LIKELY the GT wheels unless I can find some lighter decent size wheels. 
I would love a 16x8" wheel that was around 13-16 lbs each to cut down the weight. 

After it's done it will look real nice.


----------

